# Stocking a 25 gallon.



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have always like cichlids, but have never had the time, space, or money for them. Someone has recently given me a 25 gallon aquarium, and I was so happy!! I have always like electric yellow labs, and was wondering if these would be okay in here, and what else could go in with them. What do you guys think? Thank you in advance fellow fish enthusiasts!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I would go with smaller cichlids, apistos, maybe rams depending on your water, along with a school of some sort of modest sized tetra as dithers.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could start labs in that tank, but not lifelong. Think 55 in a year. Look for "dwarf cichlds'. maybe a pair of lelupi, if you like yellow. Or some multies or julie ontatus. If I remember correctly, you are close to me and have soft water that is easily buffered to suit any fish. There is a guy on the forum here with $5 locally bred rams.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm jealous of you soft water people. So much easier to make hard water from soft than the other way around.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! I will have to look into that! 

The soft water here is a blessing


----------

